# SS 21.04.18 - Kalinnikov Symphony #1



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

Vasily Kalinnikov (1866 - 1901)

Symphony #1

I. Allegro moderato
II. Andante commodamente
III. Scherzo: Allegro non troppo - moderato assai
IV. Finale: Allegro moderato

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Substituting realdealblues today. I picked Kalinnikov's first symphony. I have this CD and I enjoy it very much:


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm playing this one. It's a cracking account.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​I am going with the Neeme Järvi recording.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

this is simply a great symphony and a marvellous choice so without any further encouragement needed I will listen over the weekend ( I have an appointment with footballing doom later today!) to both the Jarvi account and.......

damn it...have turned off Pat Metheny and am now listening to the Kuchar Naxos recording!!!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The Kuchar (naxos) for me. One of my favourite first symphonies.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Listening now to the Kuchar recording on Naxos.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

jim prideaux said:


> I have an appointment with footballing doom later today!


I'm so sorry it ended so badly, Jim...... There's always next season.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Funny that Svetlanov´s recording wasn´t mentioned. 
Scherchen´s has some interesting pecularities, but it´s not among the best, and the sound isn´t very good.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall give this version a try


----------



## Weird Heather (Aug 24, 2016)

Merl said:


> I'm playing this one. It's a cracking account.
> 
> View attachment 103037


When I first saw this thread, I noticed that this symphony wasn't in my collection. It is now; I bought this one. I agree with Merl's assessment.

I've been listening to a lot of Russian music lately, so I'm glad this thread came up. It is a good addition to my collection. One hearing gave me a very favorable impression; it is immediately appealing and accessible, but there seems to be a lot going on beneath the surface. I'm going out now, so I'll have to save Symphony No. 2 for later. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Yes I like this work
Have heard it before and was glad to have reacquainted myself with it
Agree this is accessible romantic Russian music and will be listened to again time permitting over the weekend


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 103047
> 
> I shall give this version a try


That's the one! Terrific, understanding, life-affirming reading. The orchestra is a bit sloppy, but listen to the colorful winds. Tempos are perfect. Dudarova isn't well known in the west, but she does a terrific job here. Another recording worth seeking out is the Indianapolis Symphony version from the 78's era with Fabien Sevitsky. I think it's on Pristine now.

Kalinnikov rarely appears in programs of the major orchestras. Maybe it's too easy, not dramatic enough. It used to be played by the majors and big name conductors, but seems to have been swept under the rugs in the last few decades. Now, when it gets played at all, it's by community/amateur groups. But conductors just want to keep recycling Tchaikovsky. I've played both the symphonies in recent years and audiences have responded wonderfully. I remember one elderly woman after a concert with the 2nd saying it's such beautiful music and wondering why she had never heard it before.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 103047
> 
> I shall give this version a try


I'll try this one later - there can often be a little special insight into Russian music from Russian orchestras.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

might have to get hold of the Duderova recording.....thanks for the tip!

mind you I was also thinking of getting the Bakels/Bis as well!!!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks again Mika for stepping in. I was in bed sick for the last 4 days...

I will listen to the Naxos recording with Kuchar.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

realdealblues said:


> Thanks again Mika for stepping in. I was in bed sick for the last 4 days...
> 
> I will listen to the Naxos recording with Kuchar.


Take care realdealblues ,


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Never too late to listen to a great symphony. I'll listen to the Jarvi/Royal Scottish.


----------



## kyjo (Jan 1, 2018)

Kalinnikov’s 1st is such a wonderfully tuneful, life-affirming work. The expansive secondary theme of the first movement, is, to me, one of the most gorgeous melodies ever composed. It must be said, however, that each movement progressively decreases in quality IMO. I think that Kalinnikov’s 2nd is an even better work overall. Bakels and the Malaysian PO on BIS is my reference recording.


----------

